

Fight Club Facebook Fans A Bit Like Tyler Durden: Thrill-Seeking Non-Conformists - bigwidget
http://mytype.com/blog/2011/01/facebook-fans-of-fight-club/

======
mytype
We have not just Facebook movie data but obviously books, music and lots of
other good stuff. Lots of relationships to explore between "likes" and
personality, values, morals, which we plan to do on our blog, in the style of
OkCupid. If anyone is interested in doing analysis with us, shoot me a note at
tim [at] mytype.com. Would be cool to find someone else to write posts with.

------
vampirical
Wrong link? I'm getting a Not Found.

<http://mytype.com/blog/2011/02/233/> seems to work.

~~~
pavel_lishin
Not for me.

